# Vet visits



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

How many times a month/year do you average going to the vet?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Usually no more than 2x's a year.....


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i just go when i have too, to get his shots.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have been going every month lately. It seems like it is always something. My boys have more problems. What is up with that?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I said "just routine visits". 

I would take him in only about once a year.....but something always seems to come up. He's probably in there once every 3-4 months.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I said "just routine visits".
> 
> I would take him in only about once a year.....but something always seems to come up. He's probably in there once every 3-4 months.


I'm glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie has been twice already..... eye problem and shots and while there she had a ear infection, but now that I have seen both types of ear infections the vet said just call and we will give u something for the ears without bringing her in. I have been lucky with all my dogs as far as ear infections.... Maggie and Abbie have only had one so far.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There are some years that I feel like I live there, then there are other years that I go just for their shots.

We had a tough ear infection to deal with when Brady was a few months old. I was there every two weeks, but once it cleared he was fine.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

There seems to be ALWAYS something round here!! Particularly this last year...Tilly would be going every few weeks as she would be always ripping nails, then she finally got diagnosed with her auto-immune disorder (which was causing the nail problem) so we are aways going for medication and check-ups...When we got harry he had demodetic mange so we were going to get skin scrapes every few weeks...then there was Harrys poisoning so we went a lot then for check-ups after that...hope the vet visits slow down now!! (all I can say is thank god for insurance!!)


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

jakes addisons requires several electrolyte panels each month, and a DOCP injection every 4 weeks. yep =) they know us there


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, mostly just routine visits, but Shadow will be going to have a growth checked. Tucker doesn't eat as much "junk" so the visits have not been too bad.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

We have been lucky and just go in for when it's time for shots...so once a year. Lately, with her nose though we've been going in more...Going in today again.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Normally once a yr or whenever I can't take care of the problem,myself!.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

For a healthy dog? Every three years for a rabies shot. Of course I go for any problems I can't take care of at home, but with my experience I can handle most minor things here- staph infections, UTIs, small cuts or bumps from playing, parasites, etc, I can take care of myself. Knock on wood (yikes LOL) I haven't had a real issue with any of my dogs in years. Rescue dogs are a different story...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Usually once a year here unless something comes up that needs medical attention.

The once a year thing is do for yearly check-ups I have to run on Kode for insurance purposes, as well as heartworm meds since I usually take them off them in the winter months here.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny goes once a year for shots and a check up and a heart worm test.

She went one additional time for what turned out to be jellyfish stings. She would tell you that playing in the ocean that one time wasn't worth it. They really hurt her.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Twice a year for my crew.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ears, eyes, butts, feet, you name it....oh yeah, shots, blood test, meds, etc etc etc!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think i've brought our vet's surgery lately, although to be honest monthly visits are mainly to collect the girls prescription items. I do have them both checked now two or three times a year because of their ages.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Ahhh... you all really don't want to know how many times I have been to the vet this past year. Dixie has only had to go twice once for her yearly then she got some kind of tummy bug got sick one night and was at the vets the next morning. With Little Carey I was at the vet's office at least once a month if not twice. Lets put it this way.... when I go in to the office.... They just tell me Denise go ahead into your room.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey I ask this in another thread... Someone tell me what insurance covers and the prices ... monthly payments or a yearly lump sum payment????... I need info from ones that have it.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

The vets office is my second home! But then I've got a couple of oldies, a young gal with ongoing injury repair and always have a rescue or six.... 

Odin has rabies shots every three years, thyroid, blood panal, and teeth cleaned yearly since he was seven. He's nine. He's the low maintenance guy...Cam and Bailey were the same till this past year.

In the past three weeks I was at the vets 12 times...none of it stuff I could do myself


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have started getting my own parking spot from all my visits with Beau. Hopefully after going today, I wont have to go back for awhile. I know all the girls by name. I hope that with Bama I will have lots less visits and that Beau wont need to go for awhile.


----------

